# Taylor/Macon Co.



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Aug 26, 2005)

Fellow Taylor/Macon Co. hunters lets start a thread this deer season for our area.
  I hunt just south of Reynolds in south Taylor, north Macon Cos. Don't have time to go like I used to so maybe we can keep each other updated. Have seen one big buck when I went 2 or 3 weeks ago, other than that just a few does. Persimons looked good, could'nt tell about the acorns yet. Looks as if we are having plenty of rain this year. We are looking at putting in our fall plots in mid to late Sept. We saw lots of small quail while bushhogging 3 weekends ago. Going down a while this weekend, will post if anything interesting is seen. Hopefully others will start posting and keep this thead going all season. Thanks


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Aug 30, 2005)

*Taylor report*

Went down for awhile 28th, saw a few does in the afternoon eating new clearcut regrowth. Persimmions still looking good, muscidines are not doing so hot.  Food plots should do good this year if you can keep the weeds out.
  Lots of birds in our dove fields! Should have a good shot. 


 If anyone has any updates please post them.  Thanks

                                  jeff


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Aug 30, 2005)

*taylor reports*

Forgot about the big rattle snake! Be careful out there.


----------



## leadoff (Aug 30, 2005)

FBDM

We had some rough weather here in Taylor when Katrina came through.  Most of the damage occurred on 137 between Butler and Roberta.  Don't know of anything happening over in the area that you described.


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Aug 30, 2005)

*Katrina damage*

Leadoff,
  Do you know about any damage in the Reynolds S127 area or Mitchell Griggs Rd. area between Butler and Reynolds?Thanks


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 30, 2005)

Flint Basin Deer Manager said:
			
		

> Leadoff,
> Do you know about any damage in the Reynolds S127 area or Mitchell Griggs Rd. area between Butler and Reynolds?Thanks


What damage off Mitchell Griggs rd???   
Are you hunting off of Mitchell Griggs Rd?? If so.. Where? 
I have a small 214 acre tract off Mitchell griggs with 2 travel trailes on it... or at least I hope they are still on it


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Aug 30, 2005)

*taylor report*

Hope you got my last PM Just 1 more, keep in touch and hope you have a great season!


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 31, 2005)

Flint Basin Deer Manager said:
			
		

> Hope you got my last PM Just 1 more, keep in touch and hope you have a great season!


Yes I did


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Sep 5, 2005)

*Labor day weekend*

We had a good many doves to shoot at sat. afternoon. The deer just started moving good last week according to tracks and trail cameras. Got a nice buck already rubbing trees pretty good in an area I plan to spend some time during bow season. Saw some deer moving during the day, even though it was near 90. Looks like we are off to another great season! Good luck next weekend guys!


----------



## BWANAMARK (Sep 8, 2005)

My club hunts in Talbot Co, but we just leased some more land about 7 miles SW of Pottervile - sight unseen.  12 yo pines and some hardwoods. Does anyone know - Is that a good area ?  I heard that was a farming area around there. When is the rut in that area?  In Talbot, it seems to be 1 through 10 Nov time frame, but I know there are some local variables. Thanks for any info.


----------



## big buck blaster (Sep 11, 2005)

*opening day taylor co.*

hunted sat. moring from daylight to 10.00 am. great weather,no bugs,temp 56 degrees at daylight. saw 2 does at 9am,about 50 yards away,and that was it.we never see many during bow season though.need some rain very dry,and food plots are planted.deer still moving mostly at night according to my trail camera. will try again next week.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 12, 2005)

Saw 4 at 7:30 Saturday morning... 2 more at 8:00am.. all at 45-60 yards
Got in my stand a little late Saturday afternoon and one was bedded down about 60 yards from my stand.. saw me getting in and left the area... nothing else


----------



## morris (Sep 12, 2005)

seen some big bucks in from the train in Macon and Taylor counties.  One was a monster. Nov 19, 2004


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Sep 14, 2005)

*taylor/macon report*

We've seen a few deer, had a coyote shot openning morning. It's real dry as ya'll know. Can't wait for some cooler weather!
 Will be down later this week, I'll post if anything interesting happens.
  As for the rut in the area, we seem to be prime around the second week of Nov. thru the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## leadoff (Sep 14, 2005)

Flint Basin Deer Manager said:
			
		

> As for the rut in the area, we seem to be prime around the second week of Nov. thru the week of Thanksgiving.



The last few years I have noticed that the the first week in November has been prime time.  In the past I have always considered some time just before Thanksgiving as the "magic day," but it seems the "magic day" has come a little earlier in the last few years.   Also, I have noticed a much more defined "second rut" in December.  IN fact, last year I did not see mature bucks chasing does until early to middle December.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 19, 2005)

Any weekend updates??


----------



## leadoff (Sep 19, 2005)

Actually got a chance to do some scouting this weekend.  Went and checked up on an area that was full of some impressive rubs last year....seems like he is back at it this year.  Also followed a trail until it got so thick I couldn't even crawl.  I thought that there was no way a deer would go through here....about that time I looked down and saw fresh deer poop.  

We need some rain.


----------



## big buck blaster (Sep 19, 2005)

me and my bud hunted my taylor co. property sat. at 8am i watched a doe for half hour feeding on muscidines,that would never give me a clean shot. at the same time a few hundred yards away he watched two feeding on persimions and could not get a good shot either.by 11am it was so hot we went home. the thing that i am worried about is i planted 12acers of food plots the sat before bow season opend and there must have been enough mositure in the ground to get it up.it has not rained one drop since then,and i am afraid that if it don't rain soon that it will all burn up. guess i can reseed if it does! think were going to see a lot of deer this year though when the weather breaks.


----------



## denny (Sep 20, 2005)

Hunted Sat. morning for a very short time. Didn't see anything, and spent the rest of the weekend working on camp improvements. Too hot to hunt, to dry to plant, and too cold at home.  Just kiddin on the last part. May as well get the sticks out and play a little golf.


----------



## leadoff (Sep 23, 2005)

We got 2.5 inches of rain in about thirty minutes yesterday.  We needed it!!!


----------



## big buck blaster (Sep 23, 2005)

that is some great news.i hope some of that fell in the buttler area. my property is out hwy 137 5 miles west of buttler.12 acers of wheat,rye,and clover,that needed some water.


----------



## leadoff (Sep 23, 2005)

big buck blaster said:
			
		

> that is some great news.i hope some of that fell in the buttler area. my property is out hwy 137 5 miles west of buttler.12 acers of wheat,rye,and clover,that needed some water.



Most of it all came down in Butler.  I had emptied the water gauge at the baseball field during lunch before the rain came, so I know it was accurate!  From what I understand, though, not much came down in Reynolds.


----------



## big buck blaster (Oct 7, 2005)

hey leadoff or any other taylor co. hunters. have we been getting any rain down there,i was down last weekend and it was bone dry.food plots were being hammered but they   sure did need some rain.


----------



## leadoff (Oct 7, 2005)

big buck blaster said:
			
		

> hey leadoff or any other taylor co. hunters. have we been getting any rain down there,i was down last weekend and it was bone dry.food plots were being hammered but they   sure did need some rain.



Not much.  It rained a steady sprinkle Wednesday night, and I heard a light rain on the roof last night.  It has been overcast all day today, but no rain.  We could definitely use a good shower or two.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 10, 2005)

Any new reports???


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Oct 12, 2005)

*update*

We have seen deer almost every time out, AM and PM.  A couple weekends ago 3 hunted sat. AM and we all saw does and bucks. Seems like acorns are there prefered food on us right now, persimons are being used as well, the deer are also in clear-cuts. 
  Our plots are coming up well, glad we waited to plant. The deer are starting on the agri. fields now also.  GOOD LUCK WITH THE GUNS!
                       Flint


----------



## big buck blaster (Oct 16, 2005)

*taylor co.update*

hunted saturday moring,temps great first 3 hours. saw no deer.my buddy,and his 2 boys also hunted and saw no deer. only heard one shot,all morning and that was at 8.05 am. either deer did not move,or not many people hunting in our area.


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Oct 17, 2005)

*update*

We saw 25 deer between 3 of us from Fri. PM til Mon. AM. Seemed like the afternoons with the rising moon was the best with 13 seen Friday PM (bow season) 3 Sunday PM and this morning was cool with 9 seen.  Deer were feeding in food plots and on acorns, nothing we wanted to shoot.  Our sightings are up this year hope the rut is strong.  Good luck all.

Flint


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 17, 2005)

FLINT,, YOu hear all them shots saturday morning??? Would have been north of yur place.. The smokepoles were smokin for someone


----------



## Carp (Oct 17, 2005)

I went Sat. morning in Macon county and saw 3 does. Took my daughter Sat evening and we saw three deer right at dark. One was huge! Couldn't tell if it was a buck or not. I went this morning and saw three does, then about an hour later saw a buck chasing three does. Looked like a decent 8 pointer. The does didn't want anything to do with him.


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Oct 17, 2005)

Just 1 more,
 Seems like most of the shooting all season long is north of us, south is macon co. and we have good neibors on the east and west.  I heard a shot or 2 but not much all weekend. This morning the weather was awesome, we have not fired a shot or arrow this season, we have let does and small bucks walk. Can't wait til the rut!! Bucks come out of the woodwork down there!!
                   Flint


----------



## Eshad (Oct 18, 2005)

Thought I would chime in on what our club in Macon county is seeing.  All bow season have seen a good many deer.  Over the last two weekends they have really started moving.  Overall there have been 6 does taken with bows so far.  Several bucks seen, the largest of which was a big 10 pt that didn't present a shot.  Probably 20+ deer seen last weekend.   Like everyone else, I can't wait for the rut!  This is a new club for everyone this year.  We have put in a lot of work, and so far so good.


----------



## big buck blaster (Oct 23, 2005)

*quite opening weekend*

don't know about the rest of you taylor co. hunters,but where we hunt just west of buttler it was quite. five distant shots heard sat. moring,none sat evening, and four sun. moring. we had four hunters hunting 180 acers and saw 2 does all weekend. lots of sign,but deer were moving as soon as the moon came up and headed back to bed at daylight. weather was warm sat. but great sun. maybe there feeding times will be during legal hunting hours next weekend.


----------



## denny (Oct 23, 2005)

It was slow for us. There was a small 8 shot next to us, and just down from you Big Buck Blaster. They also shot Sat. morning. BTW they are leasing this tract for 12.00 per acre.


----------



## Flint Basin Deer Manager (Oct 23, 2005)

*Rifle weekend*

Saw a few deer, overall slow weekend.  Heard a few distant shots, deer moving mostly at night around us.  Hope some cooler weather will heat up the buck as I did notice lots of scrapes being openned.


----------



## Condor (Oct 24, 2005)

*Taylor County opener*

I hunt near Butler and we had deer all over us all weekend.  Five hunters - 3 hunts (2 Sat, 1 Sun) we saw 26 deer total.   Mostly does, several spikes , 6's and a few basket 8's.    I shot a doe but the other guys were waiting for Bullwinkle.    Not very many shots, heard 8 or 10 on Sat and 13 Sunday morning.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Oct 27, 2005)

*Time For Me To Hunt My Tract In Taylor Co.*

Been Sort Of Saving Up! Went Yesterday To Look For Sign! Awesome Lots Of Rubs And Scrapes. Maybe Leaving It Alone Has Helped. I Am Going To Hunt Sat. & Sun. So We'll See! Got A Nice Set-up To Arrow One! Doe Group Traveling Thru Heavily! 
OH YEAH, I HUNT JUST NTH. OF REYNOLDS BETWEEN 128 NTH. AND 137 W. OFF OF CROWELL CH. RD.


----------



## big buck blaster (Oct 29, 2005)

*taylor co. update*

hunted friday evening,saw a 10pt.with about 14in spread,at 6:30 pm,and two does at 7:00pm.passed all up,not what I am looking for right now. five of us hunted sat.am and saw nothing. one of the guys drove down sat moring,and got there at 5am. he saw 18 deer on the road into camp, and I saw another driving to back of property.guess they fed before daylight! oh well got to work tomorrow so maybe next week.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 4, 2005)

*Dead in Here!*

I guess everyone is hunting...Man it stinks to be here at work  DANG IT MAN!!


----------



## Eshad (Nov 4, 2005)

Taylor Co. said:
			
		

> I guess everyone is hunting...Man it stinks to be here at work  DANG IT MAN!!



I know what you mean!  I'm counting the minutes until me and my son head down to camp in Macon county this afternoon.  Lots of deer being seen, so hoping to get my son his first deer this weekend.  83 degree highs won't help, but I think we will still see some deer.  I'm pretty much worthless until this afternoon!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 4, 2005)

*I am worthless too!*

We are still having wonderful mornings...so the weather should be O.K. it has been getting cool real qwick when the sun goes down too! 

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU & YOUR SON THIS WKEND. BUST YUN"S A BIG'UN!


----------



## Eshad (Nov 7, 2005)

Man, it was hot this weekend!  We still saw a few deer, but unfortunately the does did not cooperate for my 12 yr old son.  We saw several young bucks, but nothing to shoot.  Couple of members saw nicer bucks, but let them pass.   My son did get a shot at a hog, swears he hit him, but I couldn't find any blood....    That was his first time to actually shoot at an animal, and needless to say, he was pretty excited.

Saw a lot of big rubs and scrapes though.  Sure wish we would get some cooler weather.


----------



## denny (Nov 7, 2005)

Sat. morning a 8 pt. was seen and had its nose to the ground while moving at a steady pace thru the woods. No shot was able to be made. 

Still hunting an edge of clear cut and hardwoods. I spotted a deer moving with it head to the ground. He was all over doing figure 8s and such. He was just a 4 pt. so i just watched hoping a large buck may come into the picture. The little buck grunted and swung around to my right, then turned and headed straight at me. I was afraid he was going to be so close to me when he spooked that he would run me over trying to flee. At ten yards I stomped my foot. He bounded a couple of times, put his head back down trying to pick up the trail again. he got in some thick green patch, and he  grunted again. All was silent for a few minutes, and I moved on. It is about to get going good.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 7, 2005)

Eshad said:
			
		

> My son did get a shot at a hog, swears he hit him, but I couldn't find any blood....



Ask your son where he aimed...if he put the crosshairs right behind the shoulder like you would a deer, he probably did hit his mark.  

I made that mistake quite a few times some years back.  It got to the point where I started questioning my shooting ability!  I finally realized that you can't shoot a hog like you do a deer.  I learned this after I killed a 200+ lb sow.  I hit her twice with a 150 grain .270.  She ran about 300 yards before dying.  She left not a single drop of blood to follow...the only way I found her was because I watched her fall.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 7, 2005)

*leadoff....*

any real chasing yet? Nothing here!


----------



## Eshad (Nov 7, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

> Ask your son where he aimed...if he put the crosshairs right behind the shoulder like you would a deer, he probably did hit his mark.
> 
> I made that mistake quite a few times some years back.  It got to the point where I started questioning my shooting ability!  I finally realized that you can't shoot a hog like you do a deer.  I learned this after I killed a 200+ lb sow.  I hit her twice with a 150 grain .270.  She ran about 300 yards before dying.  She left not a single drop of blood to follow...the only way I found her was because I watched her fall.



Leadoff, that is very interesting.  That is exactly where he aimed.  I told him after that, if he gets another chance, put that .243 in its ear!    We tried looking the way they ran in the cotton field, but never found it.  We went in the cotton field again just before dark, (at his request), got about 40 yards into it, and hear a bunch of grunting and squealing, coming toward us!  Now the cotton is about 4-5 high, and the thought of 7-8 hogs that we couldn't see coming toward us at dark was not very appealing.  Needless to say, we beat a hasty retreat.  Logan's eyes were about the size of half dollars!    We'll both remember that for a while.  

Where would you suggest aiming?


----------



## leadoff (Nov 7, 2005)

Taylor Co. said:
			
		

> any real chasing yet? Nothing here!



I have been in the woods a total of three times this year!  I am having to play catch up....softball season kept me pretty busy this year. 

I went out to our farm Saturday morning to put up one last tower stand.  The plan was to go and finish up the cover on another tower stand, then go get in my climber around 3:30.  Well, I got stuck around 10:30 a.m. and didn't get unstuck until 3:00 p.m!!!!!  By then, all my plans were shot and I was in a pretty bad mood!!!  

BTW...thanks to redlevel for getting me out!  




			
				Eshad said:
			
		

> Where would you suggest aiming?



Put it right behind the ear.  I shot a boar last deer season like that.  He dropped immediately.


----------



## Eshad (Nov 7, 2005)

Put it right behind the ear.  I shot a boar last deer season like that.  He dropped immediately.  [/QUOTE]

Thanks for the advice.  I'll let him know for next time.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 8, 2005)

*denny...*

You have a PM!


----------



## denny (Nov 8, 2005)

Taylor Co. Sorry for the negative post. I thought your comment was directed at my report, and it was taken the wrong way. My bad, should have known better. My post will be deleted.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 9, 2005)

*No Sweat Man, it's all good!*



			
				denny said:
			
		

> Taylor Co. Sorry for the negative post. I thought your comment was directed at my report, and it was taken the wrong way. My bad, should have known better. My post will be deleted.


Where are you guys at denny? I am thinking it should be on for us this wkend.! If the cold air makes it! The next few days should be the charm  let's do the thing!!


----------



## denny (Nov 10, 2005)

We are off 137 west of Butler. It should be real good this weekend. Some of the boys will be down most of the next two weeks. I am off to Montana until Monday. Bad timing, but should be fun. Hate to be out there this time of year and not be hunting.  When I return I'll be hunting hard. Good luck, and hope it cools down with a little rain.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you'll be out there especially if your not hunting...You'll still get some action on your return keep us posted!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 13, 2005)

*Well...*

hunted Friday evening, Sat. am, Sat. pm, Sun am, came on home. I had Mon. & Tue. off but I am going to work and save those days. I observed no major action. Saw nothing Friday evening. Sat.am saw a 6-pt. then two seperate doe's about 30-minutes apart...Sat. pm went and hunted a friends place on the river...neither one of us saw anything. This morning...4- different doe's no bucks  
I thought this would be it...the moon is right and the temps..weren't to bad atleast not in the mornings. I am guessing, but I guess we are about a wk. away from peak, anyone else?


----------



## leadoff (Nov 13, 2005)

On the way to my stand Saturday morning, I saw a six pointer hanging out with a squadron of does.  Later that morning, I watched a lone doe come out on the edge of the peach orchard on our farm.  She was acting very aggressively toward something in the orchard.

I popped a big nanny doe with my pistol that afternoon still hunting in the pines by our pasture.  She weighed in around 140 and had already been bred.

Friend of mine who hunts on the NE side of the county watched a buck mount a doe the other day....I told him he should have been ashamed of himself for watching!!! 

Like denny said...it is definitely about to get going good!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 13, 2005)

*leadoff...*

Good job on the pistol kill! "woody" said he saw a 8-pt. about 17" wide in their swamp Fri. am chasing a doe but he passed it up so that Colby could get a chance at him! He said he'd been down in the swamp since Tues. and that's all that he had seen...hopefully it's about to get right!


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 14, 2005)

Friday morning had a small 8 chasing a doe until a bigger 7 ran him off and took after the doe himself. The doe stopped and pee'd and left,, he stayed right there for a while,, not sure what he was waiting on... saw another doe 50 yards away sneaking around with her tail straight out and then up, then out, then up... she kept doing that the whole time she walked by, but nothing was following her.
Friday night, different stand, 1 doe
Saturday morning, back at the same stand I saw the 7 & 8 & 2 does,, Had a 4 pt come in to 10 yards, he visited my mock scrape then went to my Wickster filled with Tinks 69 and actually pushed it with his nose,, it swung back and bopped him in the nose   he walked back to the mock scrape then walked out on the same trail I walked in on....
Saturday night, another different stand, had a doe come running, and I mean running in to within 10 yards  when she swapped ends and was gone.. she almost ran head on into a 7pt that I didn't know was there.. he must have spooked her    He stayed within 20 yards of me (and my Wickster filled with Tinks 69) for 15 minutes. Then another doe @ 25 yards right at dark.. 
Sunday mornig, same stand.. 1 doe about 70 yards to my right.. She caught me moving


----------



## Condor (Nov 14, 2005)

*Taylor County*

Saturday morning had animals all over us.   Between 3 hunters saw 35 animals (25 hogs), shot a 9-point and a small hog.   Saturday evening it was somebody shut the lights off.  Sunday morn the same way, no sightings.  Don't think they have hit the rut yet, we did not see any chasing, just alot of animals moving around in the cooler morning looking for food.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 14, 2005)

*Thanks for the reports guys!*

I know that the Western portion of the Co. for som reason hits 3-5 days before the Northern Central part...sounds like we are just a few days away from peak now! This cold front moving in Thur. should get it on! Just1more sounds like it is starting for you...Best of Luck get back up there by Thur. or Fri.


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll be back up Tuesday night for the rest of the week


----------



## Eshad (Nov 14, 2005)

Lots of activity reported from the club since last Thursday.  Heading down tonight and will be their the rest of the week.  There have been several bucks already passed up, so I'm hoping this week is when the big boys will come out!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 17, 2005)

*It Doesn't Seem...*

THAT IT'S HAPPENING YET IN TAYLOR JUST GOT HOME...AND HIT AN EVENING "SNEAKY HUNT"...NO ACTIVITY! cALLED A FRIEND AND HE SAID NOTHING TOO...LEADOFF ANYTHING FROM YOU THIS EVENING?


----------



## leadoff (Nov 18, 2005)

Taylor Co. said:
			
		

> LEADOFF ANYTHING FROM YOU THIS EVENING?



The racoons were moving...  

I set up on the ground just inside the pines next to our pasture.  I had just finished a round of grunting and rubbing on trees when I heard a tree about 25 yards in front of me shaking like crazy.  I thought to myself, "Here he comes!"  Next thing I know three racoons come ambling by about 8-10 yards to my left!   I started to go "BOO!!" but I figured I would let them go on their way!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 18, 2005)

Been ruff! I just walked in the door saw...two doe's no Buck's...doe's at two different times! Both Mature...it's just one of those "trickle-ruts" I guess! I'll be "grinding to in the a.m.!!!


----------



## denny (Nov 22, 2005)

Very little happening on our place. Doe watching, and spotted a tiny 6pt. Sunday late, a shot rang out on the land next to us. Leadoff you and Taylor Co. should know the Mathews farm. It must have been a good one the guy started yelling like crazy. Started to head that way thought he may be shot, but listening carefully it was shouts of joy. Must have been a buiser of a buck.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 22, 2005)

long time reader first time post... We hunt off 127 west of Butler hunted all last weekend saw a lot of activity out of smaller bucks - no chasing just a lot of deer moving. Mornings seem to be the best this past weekend however, did see deer in the evening also just not the same numbers as morning. Between 3 hunters 26 deer were seen on 3 hunts with about 10 of those being smaller bucks the largest an 8 just out to the ears. We are heading back down Thursday night in the last 5 years we have put 2 down that have gone on the wall the morning after Thanksgiving - historically that is the day we see our more mature bucks. But the biggest thing for us this year has been - no one has seen any hogs !!!! And that's big because we are right on the Whitewater ...


----------



## denny (Nov 22, 2005)

BTW, I heard rumor of a 16 pt buck shot on the level Saturday. How about it ?


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 22, 2005)

denny said:
			
		

> BTW, I heard rumor of a 16 pt buck shot on the level Saturday. How about it ?


I didn't hear about the 16-pt. 
But yeah man, I've hunted there a few times(Mathews Farm). I also sold a tract just down the dirt rd. from there we hunted it while we had it for sale.
The 16pt. off-the level I'll try to find out about that one


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 28, 2005)

had my shot at a good buck again the morning after Thanksgiving and


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 28, 2005)

had my shot at a good buck (checking scrapes 7:10am) again the morning after Thanksgiving and I took it - got out of the stand found blood / got back in stand - 3 hours later trailed blood 100,200,300 yards and then the deer jumped out of the woods no more blood !  Hands and knees OTG ... sick feeling in stomach.... call Taylor County dial-a-dog must have been on vacation for the holidays....4-5 hours of hunting for deer no luck - This was only the 2nd buck I've shot at on this property in 8 years -- anyhow, the 2 other guys saw some smaller to medium sized bucks and does - mornings seem to be the best still for whatever reason..hope this helps...going buzzard hunting saturday..


----------



## leadoff (Nov 28, 2005)

I have been busy with hogs.....

I did a little OTG last Tuesday and walked up on a couple of hogs.  Shot the biggest one....he was probably 230 lbs.  It was around 3:00 when I shot him, so I decided to leave him there and drag him out on my way out.  I moved on through the pines about 100 yards and had a doe step out about 25 yards in front of me.  After she moved on into the thicker pines, I held my spot to see if there was anything trailing her.  About 8 minutes later three other does came out from where she had appeared.  Later that evening, I bumped a deer as I was moving through some thick stuff...never got a good look.

I was gone Wed through Saturday but heard that a lot of big bucks were killed during that time.

I went Sunday evening and shot another big hog.


----------



## gordylew (Nov 30, 2005)

Will who ever stole all the deer out of Taylor Co. please return them.  I,ve hunted from 30min before daylight till 9:15, seen nothing. hunted from 8:00 til noon seen nothing , hunted from 3:30 til dark:30 seen ZilchO.    Oh wait I have seen plenty of armadillos.


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 30, 2005)

gordylew said:
			
		

> Will who ever stole all the deer out of Taylor Co. please return them. .



I'm about ready to offer up Reward money for their return

It's been a very uneventfull past 2 weeks... I have gotten to know a few trees a lot better than I would have liked to.. Spending way to much time talking to squirrels.. and bird watching..


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sunday....*

FROM ABOUT 12:30 TIL DARK I SAW DEER CONTINUOSLY... FINALLY I SAW A BUCK BIGGER THAN MY AVATAR.. HE WAS AWESOME NO WAY TO GET HIM HE WAS HAULING ARSE... HE WAS OBVIOUSLY ON A MISSION SAW 3-OTHER BUCKS WHAT A HUNT! 
THE DEER WERE MOVING DURING THE RAIN... AS ALWAYS DEER LOVE RAIN HERE! bEST HUNT I HAVE HAD ALL SEASON! BUT IT WAS WAAAY LATE FOR RUTTING ACTIVITY... SCRAPES ARE REALLY WORKED UP AND THE BUCKS ARE ON THE MOVE!!!!! BEST OF LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## leadoff (Dec 2, 2005)

Taylor Co. said:
			
		

> FROM ABOUT 12:30 TIL DARK I SAW DEER CONTINUOSLY... FINALLY I SAW A BUCK BIGGER THAN MY AVATAR.. HE WAS AWESOME NO WAY TO GET HIM HE WAS HAULING ARSE... HE WAS OBVIOUSLY ON A MISSION SAW 3-OTHER BUCKS WHAT A HUNT!
> THE DEER WERE MOVING DURING THE RAIN... AS ALWAYS DEER LOVE RAIN HERE! bEST HUNT I HAVE HAD ALL SEASON! BUT IT WAS WAAAY LATE FOR RUTTING ACTIVITY... SCRAPES ARE REALLY WORKED UP AND THE BUCKS ARE ON THE MOVE!!!!! BEST OF LUCK TO ALL!



Sounds like we may have a repeat of last year...Every nice buck I saw last year was in December.  Seems like the young bucks were at it early in the season, and the big boys came out later....hope it works out that way this season!  I am hunting an area covered in rubs.  There was a fresh scrape made the other day, and a couple of other active scrapes nearby.  I hope it won't be too long before... 

As for me on Sunday....I shot another hog.   It seems like this is my destiny this year.  I went yesterday evening and had a small army of pigs raising H-E double L behind me.  Never saw them, but heard them all evening.


----------



## Eshad (Dec 2, 2005)

On our club in Macon Co. still seeing some deer.  One fellow killed a nice 8 yesterday, 19 1/4 inside spread, great mass.  They are still around.  Going to try it this weekend.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 2, 2005)

Eshad said:
			
		

> On our club in Macon Co. still seeing some deer.  One fellow killed a nice 8 yesterday, 19 1/4 inside spread, great mass.  They are still around.  Going to try it this weekend.


Nice buck! The hair on his head sort of resembles mine on my head  
Glad to hear about the deer still moving good!
leadoff... sorry about your destiny...but I am glad that your workin' with'em...that's our job as deer hunters in Taylor Co.   I get tired of hogs too! When you get tired of huntin' em over there let me know I could use some help! Best of Luck!


----------



## leadoff (Dec 4, 2005)

Killed two more hogs yesterday evening....the total count is now at four.


----------



## Carp (Dec 4, 2005)

Went yesterday evening. Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.


----------



## denny (Dec 5, 2005)

Still have not seen a quality buck. At least the deer were moving a little better. Planted our food plots very late, because of weather and equipment trouble. They are really coming on strong now. Couldn't believe how the rain held off this weekend yet it rained the whole time at the house.


----------



## big buck blaster (Dec 5, 2005)

*slow last week in taylor*

hunted from nov 26 thru dec 4th. and saw only small bucks,and a few does. they were hitting our food plots at night.all the daytime deer we saw was in the thickest hardest to hunt places on the property. also none of the scrapes were cleaned out after the four inches of rain we got last monday.no big deer seen all year. still was a great week though.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 17, 2005)

Hunted today from 10:30 am-4pm saw nothing... sign is down... Brutal weather really... Wind blowing and rainy and 40-degrees...


----------



## markland (Dec 19, 2005)

Taylor CO, will be at my lease sometime next week, got property right outside Ideal.  Just hope some hogs have moved in to make it interesting, hope their moving along Whitewater Creek and coming on down.  Mark


----------



## denny (Dec 23, 2005)

With the cold weather the deer moved well Thursday. Shot a 8 pt. buck that weighed about 180 lbs @ 10am. His neck was very swollen and his hocks were very dark. 10 minutes after I shot him another 8 pt. came by. It was a small basket rack. Saw 13 deer total Thursday.


----------



## Tin Star (Dec 24, 2005)

*Taylor Co. Lease*

Markland,
                   You have to be pretty close to our lease. We're about 6 miles north of the Taylor/Macon Co. line off 19. How have you guys done so far this year? We're QDM with a 15 " spread and 8 points or better. So Far for us two bucks, a 10 pointer/200 lbs and a 9 pointer/250 lbs.


----------



## pdollar (Dec 27, 2005)

Tin Star and Markland,we're about 3 miles out of Ideal near Garden Valley with some more property off hwy 90 south of Ideal.This year hasn't been as productive as past years,got several good bucks on camera but only one while on my stand (10 pt. 130+)and he stayed out of bow range.The Rut didn't seem to be as intense either,how about your areas?


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 29, 2005)

denny said:
			
		

> With the cold weather the deer moved well Thursday. Shot a 8 pt. buck that weighed about 180 lbs @ 10am. His neck was very swollen and his hocks were very dark. 10 minutes after I shot him another 8 pt. came by. It was a small basket rack. Saw 13 deer total Thursday.


Congrats dude I know you guys have worked hard... You deserve it!


----------



## mrpounds (Dec 30, 2005)

just picked up on thread ,hunt off hwy 80 north taylor co.
 hunted wens. the 28 saw no deer am bad weather pm
storms saw small spike 4:30  pouring rain saw another
deer 5:00 could not identify ,hunting pines close to bedding
area. pulled camera out wens morn. deer were moving 11:00- 12:30 midday. huntings been thin since week after T.GIVING


----------



## gordylew (Dec 30, 2005)

I,m also hunting off of hwy 80 .  Checked game camera yesterday had 1 good buck on camera from the 27th of Nov at night and a descent one on the 22nd Dec in the mid morning. hadn,t seen a descent buck all season. Maybe they,re starting to move.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 30, 2005)

Gordy, If you could only hunt all your stands at the same time! Thats my problem. I just can't seem to hunt the right spot at the right time.


----------



## denny (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Taylor co. its been a tough year for us. Maybe if we keep it up, we will reap the benifits in the future. How has your season gone? How about Leadoff's ? Havn't heard from him in a while.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine has been tough! I have not seen the #'s of deer as in the past yrs. But have seen 3-nice bucks just not within range of the bow... but overall... I miss having a good core group of guys to hunt with.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 31, 2005)

Tin Star said:
			
		

> Markland,
> You have to be pretty close to our lease. We're about 6 miles north of the Taylor/Macon Co. line off 19. How have you guys done so far this year? We're QDM with a 15 " spread and 8 points or better. So Far for us two bucks, a 10 pointer/200 lbs and a 9 pointer/250 lbs.


Do ya'll hunt off of Prosperity Ch. Rd and Taylor/Holt and Cooper Rd?


----------



## Tin Star (Jan 1, 2006)

*PDollar/Tayor Co.*

Difficult to judge productivity for this year.  This was my first year hunting in this area.  My season was abbreviated due to hurricane Wilma.  Hunted last two years in Macon County, off 128, near Whitewater Park.  As for where we are located, we are unincorporated Ruppert, I believe off of Bethel Church Road.


----------



## markland (Jan 2, 2006)

Our property is just NE of Ideal, right on the creek, I mean we are right outside Ideal.  Was down there last week and it looked deserted, think I saw the same deer tracks from a couple of weeks ago and no new hog sign at all.  Just don't understand it, with all the old sign around. Just hope they move on down soon, I'm getting itchy to stick one.  Hope others are doing better.  Mark


----------



## big buck blaster (Jan 9, 2006)

*deer moving at night only!*

hunted in taylor co. saturday,and sunday. five of us and we saw no deer during daylight hours.food plots being hit at night according to cameras,and tracks.overall was only a fair season.deer sightings were down.the most disturbing thing was that we saw very few does,and no fawns.maybe the coyotes ate them all,also the turkeys disapeared.very strange year.for you folks that still think coyotes don't effect a deer herd get you a copy of the january,nra mag.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 10, 2006)

Tin Star said:
			
		

> Difficult to judge productivity for this year.  This was my first year hunting in this area.  My season was abbreviated due to hurricane Wilma.  Hunted last two years in Macon County, off 128, near Whitewater Park.  As for where we are located, we are unincorporated Ruppert, I believe off of Bethel Church Road.


That's my wifes family land they(mead) have a timber contract on it and do the lease. They used to own 3,500 acres and farmed alot of it... Hey and by the way that's Route 1 Ruppertville


----------

